# Battery charger



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I have an old battery charger, schauer model j6612n, and the rectifiers have blown. Can't seem to find a replacement for it. 
It's a 2a,15a and 100amp 12/6 volt charger. 
Original setup is 4 diodes welded to a large copper plate, I do not know the specs on them and can't seem to find any markings. 
Anyone care to hazard a guess as to possible replacements?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You'd almost have to salvage them from a scrapped unit. Call Schauer 800-899-VOLT and see if they have a better solution.


----------

